# Cake for Duck Dynasty fans



## fireman32 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey Jack


----------



## flintlocker (Apr 12, 2013)

Thats great, Love it!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 12, 2013)

That's Is spectacular !


----------



## BamaBart (Apr 12, 2013)

I like looking at what the knife makers are putting out but I think I enjoy seeing your wife's cakes just as much! She's very talented! Keep posting them please!!!!
One of the knife makers needs to build her a cake knife!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 12, 2013)

My boy would have an absolute fit for one of those!! Very very cool!


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 12, 2013)

BamaBart said:


> I like looking at what the knife makers are putting out but I think I enjoy seeing your wife's cakes just as much! She's very talented! Keep posting them please!!!!
> One of the knife makers needs to build her a cake knife!



I've thought about getting one of these great craftsmen to build a knife or tool of some sort. I'm having a hard time figuring out something feasible for her to use. I'm  open to suggestions if any of the knife makers have any ideas. The only time we use a knife is cutting the edges from the pan.
Anyway, thanks for commenting to all of you.


----------



## tedsknives (Apr 13, 2013)

Its all been said , beautiful work again


----------



## VANCE (Apr 13, 2013)

that is great!


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice again


----------



## Stumper (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow! That is an awesome cake!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 13, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## The Termite (Apr 26, 2013)

That is awsome!  Gotta love Uncle Si........


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 26, 2013)

Coolest cake ever!!


----------



## bbs383ci (Apr 26, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 26, 2013)

Very cool.... brings back some great memories... my mom catered for about 45 years....she made some incredible cakes.  I hated cake for many years because it was around me daily and I worked almost every weekend somewhere helping her with that business.  Man I hated cake......(in the past)


----------



## Bkeepr (Apr 26, 2013)

LOL I love it!  some little kid is going to be tickled!


----------



## yelper43 (Apr 27, 2013)

That is awesome I want one but my b-day isnt till January.


----------



## hummdaddy (Apr 27, 2013)

great artist,fine work


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 28, 2013)

Another great job.  Jack!

Maybe one day you could show us some work in progress / creation shots with the finished product, if time allows.  That would be very neat!


----------

